# In need of Heater Inlet Hose, GM Part Number 13251460



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

get it from europe on ebay $35









OPEL ASTRA J 2.0D HEATER HOSE 1818497 | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for OPEL ASTRA J 2.0D HEATER HOSE 1818497 at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





this site says the parts interchange....https://www.yildizhortum.com/opel/heater-hose-1818497/

they certainly look the same


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

^^ Yeah Europe is going to be a good source for us moving forward.

Do we have a list of the models of Opel's/Vauxhall's that are cross compatible with the 14/15 CTD?


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

BDCCruze said:


> ^^ Yeah Europe is going to be a good source for us moving forward.
> 
> Do we have a list of the models of Opel's/Vauxhall's that are cross compatible with the 14/15 CTD?


bunch of vauxhalls and opels with the 2.0 vcdi....then compare parts with the gm parts sites, even discontinued theyll show pics, youll be able to see if they match

i know the glow plugs are different, but theyre a regular bosch item anyways, and the intake manifold is different, not sure what else is LUZ specific


----------



## Rebecca McClary (Dec 27, 2019)

Advance Auto located in Portsmouth, OH ordered me an Inlet for my 2013 1.4, about two hours ago. Not sure if that helps. $28.00


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

Rebecca McClary said:


> Advance Auto located in Portsmouth, OH ordered me an Inlet for my 2013 1.4, about two hours ago. Not sure if that helps. $28.00


completely different car


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

boraz said:


> get it from europe on ebay $35
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I am trying to order the part now!


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

craig85006 said:


> Thank you. I am trying to order the part now!


I thought I found a list that crossed referenced the OPEL part numbers with the GM part numbers. I cannot seem to find the list. Anyone know about this crossover chart??


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

Rebecca McClary said:


> Advance Auto located in Portsmouth, OH ordered me an Inlet for my 2013 1.4, about two hours ago. Not sure if that helps. $28.00


Thank you. But, since my car has the diesel engine, the hose is different. The part numbers from of the 1.4 and 2.0 TD are different and not interchangeable.


----------



## boraz (Aug 29, 2013)

craig85006 said:


> Thank you. I am trying to order the part now!


im assuming yours is broken at the one of the ends that appear 'proprietary' otherwise you could just make a hose using the ends


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

boraz said:


> im assuming yours is broken at the one of the ends that appear 'proprietary' otherwise you could just make a hose using the ends


Yes, you are correct.


----------



## craig85006 (Mar 19, 2017)

craig85006 said:


> Hello, my fellow Cruze Owners!
> 
> I am a proud owner of a 2014 Cruze with the 2.0 TD. I am in need of the INLET HEATER HOSE, GM Part 13251460. It is the hose that attaches to the heater core and the thermostat housing. Unfortunately, I cannot find this part, and it has been discontinued by Chevrolet. Further, there are not aftermarket options available.I have been combing the Internet for wrecked TD Cruze to no avail. Here is a link to the wholesale website for Courtesy Chevrolet, which is my local dealership:
> 
> ...


Anyone know of a conversion chart to convert GM part number to OPEL part numbers? I thought I found one, but now I cannot seem to find it!


----------



## Baldrico1 (Aug 1, 2021)

Try using this site. Click catalogue select opel and Astra j. This selection is under body interior fitting not cooling





Original HEATER HOSES AND FIXINGS [A20DTH[LBS],A20DTR[LBY],Y20DTJ[LBX],Z20DTJ[LBX] DIESEL ENGINES] OPEL ASTRA-J


Original Parts Catalog OPEL [Car] Catalog OPEL [Car] Parts groups [OPEL ASTRA-J] Parts groups [OPEL ASTRA-J] BODY INTERIOR FITTINGS [HEATER, AIR CONDITIONING AND VENTILATION] BODY INTERIOR FITTINGS [HEATER, AIR CONDITIONING AND VENTILATION] HEATER HOSES AND FIXINGS...




oeparts24.com


----------



## billy_j844 (Oct 30, 2016)

What happened to the federal statute that required manufacturers to provide replacement parts for 10 years? Did that go away?


----------



## BDCCruze (Jul 12, 2017)

billy_j844 said:


> What happened to the federal statute that required manufacturers to provide replacement parts for 10 years? Did that go away?


I think it's more about they are required to make parts as long as vehicles are still within warranty period.


----------



## Rich Series (Jan 17, 2012)

craig85006 said:


> Hello, my fellow Cruze Owners!
> 
> I am a proud owner of a 2014 Cruze with the 2.0 TD. I am in need of the INLET HEATER HOSE, GM Part 13251460. It is the hose that attaches to the heater core and the thermostat housing. Unfortunately, I cannot find this part, and it has been discontinued by Chevrolet. Further, there are not aftermarket options available.I have been combing the Internet for wrecked TD Cruze to no avail. Here is a link to the wholesale website for Courtesy Chevrolet, which is my local dealership:
> 
> ...


I replaced most if not all of my coolant hoses on my 2012 Cruze 1.4L turbo. ALMOST had the same problem after trying to get a hose from water coolant to heater core when trying to get the hose from parts stores. Whent to local dealer with old hose and it was not the same even when they pulled up my vin. I told the kid I need this hose and I need to speak to senior parts managers to help me find it and we did! Manager taught ALL OF US that there are 2 different pages of parts for the same year, vin, make and model. To accomplish your goal you have to be firm at the dealer to find a parts rep that knows this or get tough with them and say your not leaving till they show you the hose.
THAT'S WHAT I DID AND IT WORKED! good luck


----------



## Rich Series (Jan 17, 2012)

Rich Series said:


> I replaced most if not all of my coolant hoses on my 2012 Cruze 1.4L turbo. ALMOST had the same problem after trying to get a hose from water coolant to heater core when trying to get the hose from parts stores. Whent to local dealer with old hose and it was not the same even when they pulled up my vin. I told the kid I need this hose and I need to speak to senior parts managers to help me find it and we did! Manager taught ALL OF US that there are 2 different pages of parts for the same year, vin, make and model. To accomplish your goal you have to be firm at the dealer to find a parts rep that knows this or get tough with them and say your not leaving till they show you the hose.
> THAT'S WHAT I DID AND IT WORKED! good luck


NEGATIVE! PARTS HAVE NOT BEEN DISCONTINUED! PARTS REPS ARE NOT AWARE OF THE 2 PAGES FOR VIN, MAKE AND MODEL! PASS THIS ON! I KNOW BECAUSE I DID IT!


----------

